# Alternative zu iCAMView (Webcam Server)



## eYe (4 März 2009)

Moin,

bin auf der suche nach einer Webcam Lösung welche unabhängig vom PC läuft, also direkt an den Router angeschlossen werden kann.

- Dabei soll weltweit vom Inernet aus auf die Cam zugegriffen werden können (Am besten mit Passwort)


nice to have options:

- Wenn möglich Aufzeichnung von Videos oder zumindestestens Bildern, wenn Personen im Bild erscheinen
- Automatischer Versand der Aufnahmen per email
- Vernünftige Nachtaufnahmen (Außenbeleuchtung vorhanden)


Bei der Suche im Netz bin ich bisher auf http://www.icamview.com gestoßen und wollte einmal fragen ob jemand ein ähnliches Produkt kennt?

thx, eYe


----------



## eYe (4 März 2009)

Hm mal wieder nach dem falschen Stichwort gesucht 

Unter "stand alone webcam" findet man reichlich.


Wen es interessiert bei Amazon z.B. mal nach 
"Linksys WVC54GCA Wireless-G Internet Home Monitoring Camera" gucken.


----------

